
Neuralink and the Brain’s Magical Future - mirceam
http://waitbutwhy.com/2017/04/neuralink.html#part4
======
pavement
Duplicate of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14160558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14160558)

